# Pets



## snowboardmum (Jun 6, 2018)

Hi, could anyone advise me how I can get my very small dog from the uk to Kefalonia without putting him on a flight. Thank you, any help/advise is greatly appreciated.


----------



## John Edge (Jul 6, 2020)

Hi,
We have a similar problem - getting our cat to Greece from the UK. My only thought is to drive the whole way, it looks like a known route is drive to Ancona in Italy, then ferry across.
Hope this helps,
John.


----------



## snowboardmum (Jun 6, 2018)

Hi John,

Thats what we have decided to do too! Good luck with your travels and move!


----------

